# Tritype Similarities



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,

So I was thinking about tritype and how it combines with the Hornevian and Harmonic groups, and I may have come up with a new link within enneagram tritypes. Hear me out.

So, hopefully everyone has heard of the Hornevian and Harmonic groups. The Hornevian groups include the assertive group (3, 7, & 8), the withdrawn group (4, 5, & 9), and the compliant group (1, 2 & 6). The Harmonic groups include the positive outlook group (7, 9, & 2), the reactive group (4, 6, & 8), and the competency group (1, 3, & 5). 

So I went through each tritype and listed whether they had overlap in any of these groups, and to what extent (+ means two types from any one group, ++ means three types from any one group.)








As you can see, some of the types are overexpressed in the same groups within both the Hornevian and Harmonic triad. Thus, my hypothesis is that these types will be "sibling tritypes" since they share similar groups. These "sibling tritypes" are the same color within the matrix above. Those tritypes which have triple expression in one group will not have a "sibling tritype." Thus, the following are "sibling tritypes":

147, 258, and 369 - no overexpression
125 and 136 - competency & compliant
137 and 358 - competency & assertive
145 and 359 - competency & withdrawn
127 and 269 - positive outlook & compliant
278 and 379 - positive outlook & assertive
259 and 479 - positive outlook & withdrawn
146 and 268 - reactive & compliant
368 and 478 - reactive & assertive
458 and 469 - reactive & withdrawn
126 - triple compliant
378 - triple assertive
459 - triple withdrawn
135 - triple competency
279 - triple positive outlook
468 - triple reactive

Thoughts? Do you know anyone of your "sibling tritype" and did you find them to be similar to you? Thanks! :happy:


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

interesting concept, but if you look at the actual combinations you have here, they really look nothing alike (except for always sharing one type).

one thing that i have noticed/opined is that a lot of people seem to have two clear types in the tritype, and the third is less obvious/relevant. the "sibling" tritypes are ones that share two types that have the obvious characteristics of the individual -- so, for instance, 125 and 136 look very different on the surface; both are 1ish but the 125 is "softer," more distant, thoughtful, and didactic, while the 136 is more "task-oriented," proactive, emotionally detached, etc. an obviously 1ish and competency-oriented 136 would seem to me more like 135, or 137, but probably not 125.

in essence i think the analysis you have here is far too modular and not very useful.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> Thoughts? Do you know anyone of your "sibling tritype" and did you find them to be similar to you? Thanks! :happy:


This is very interesting! It lays them out pretty succintly in a new manner, which is always appreciated. Even without the sibling theory, the table itself is lovely roud:

146 and 268 - reactive & compliant
I suspect my dad to be 862 (possibly 872), but we don't really get along. I wouldn't even call us very similar, actually. We share traits, of course, but we always end up arguing. It's a very obvious 6/1-8/2 friction, though; in MBTI terms I'd say it was Te/Fi vs Ti/Fe. 
Unfortunately, he's the only 268 I know right off, so I can't give you any other assessments.

I wonder, though... siblings don't really get along, sometimes. Would this theory instead cause a sort of "rivalry" between them instead of mutual understanding?


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

aestrivex said:


> interesting concept, but if you look at the actual combinations you have here, they really look nothing alike (except for always sharing one type).
> 
> one thing that i have noticed/opined is that a lot of people seem to have two clear types in the tritype, and the third is less obvious/relevant. the "sibling" tritypes are ones that share two types that have the obvious characteristics of the individual -- so, for instance, 125 and 136 look very different on the surface; both are 1ish but the 125 is "softer," more distant, thoughtful, and didactic, while the 136 is more "task-oriented," proactive, emotionally detached, etc. an obviously 1ish and competency-oriented 136 would seem to me more like 135, or 137, but probably not 125.
> 
> in essence i think the analysis you have here is far too modular and not very useful.


Indeed. I agree that it highly depends on the amount that you use each type in your tritype. You might not see a connection, especially if your main type is not one of the ones overexpressed in a certain group. It probably should be looked at in a case-by-case basis, but I just thought I'd throw it out there, since it was a very interesting concept to me.



Paradigm said:


> This is very interesting! It lays them out pretty succintly in a new manner, which is always appreciated. Even without the sibling theory, the table itself is lovely roud:
> 
> 146 and 268 - reactive & compliant
> I suspect my dad to be 862 (possibly 872), but we don't really get along. I wouldn't even call us very similar, actually. We share traits, of course, but we always end up arguing. It's a very obvious 6/1-8/2 friction, though; in MBTI terms I'd say it was Te/Fi vs Ti/Fe.
> Unfortunately, he's the only 268 I know right off, so I can't give you any other assessments.


Thanks! :happy:

So, I noticed something in this case. You, being a primary type 6, fall within both the reactive and compliant group. However, your dad, being a primary type 8, falls only within the reactive group. He relies on both the 2 and 6 for his compliance. If those types are weaker, perhaps that makes a difference in the ability of you two to appear similar. 



Paradigm said:


> I wonder, though... siblings don't really get along, sometimes. Would this theory instead cause a sort of "rivalry" between them instead of mutual understanding?


It could... I think the assertive and reactive groups might naturally cause that kind of tension though.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

My type is 269, the good samaritan. Reading this I notice that the role as 'the teacher', which is my sibling, is another of those archetypes I identify with. But then the only difference is that 2 of the 3 types are 1 step adjecent.(9>1, 6>7) I have wings in that direction too, which would explain it even better? 
The good samaritan is 269.
The teacher is -------127. 

My tri-type give the following - 9w1, 6w7 and 2w3. 1 wing gives 1 to explain the relation with the teacher and 7 wing explains type 7 in the teacher. 2 is shared heart type. 
So perhaps sharing wings and types makes it so that you can identify with more than one archetype. "The teacher, the supporter, the good samaritan" - they have rather similar names and motivations.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> Indeed. I agree that it highly depends on the amount that you use each type in your tritype. You might not see a connection, especially if your main type is not one of the ones overexpressed in a certain group. It probably should be looked at in a case-by-case basis, but I just thought I'd throw it out there, since it was a very interesting concept to me.


can you provide any examples of a person of tritype X that you think stands out as looking convincingly like tritype sibling(X), e.g. on the board or in pop culture?

[your chance of doing this to my satisfaction is roughly zero, though i am genuinely open to the possibility -- the purpose of my suggestion here is to encourage you and others who chance upon this thread and bother reading it to first and foremost think about this and to apply what i think is a very suspect hypothesis rigorously and skeptically to their own experience.]


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@MBTI Enthusiast


...I'm so confused. How do I read the colorful chart again????


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

JuliaRhys said:


> @MBTI Enthusiast
> 
> 
> ...I'm so confused. How do I read the colorful chart again????


Well... what is your tritype?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> Well... what is your tritype?


...I have no idea. I only know I'm an 8w7.

Maybe instead of asking how to read the chart, I should ask how to start understanding tri-types. 

*Note: I've read the articles on here, but none of them offer a concise, clear definition that I can totally grasp. Maybe you know a better site to read?*


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

JuliaRhys said:


> ...I have no idea. I only know I'm an 8w7.
> 
> Maybe instead of asking how to read the chart, I should ask how to start understanding tri-types.
> 
> *Note: I've read the articles on here, but none of them offer a concise, clear definition that I can totally grasp. Maybe you know a better site to read?*


Oh I see. Well, for the definition of tritype I'm using in this thread, the wings don't really matter. I would recommend this site for understanding tritypes and this test for determining your tritype (with a little interpretation needed.)


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Hm, according to this chart, my sister tritype would be 145. I don't know...@PixieSaysHi, are we similar to each other?


----------



## PixieSaysHi (Oct 9, 2010)

madhatter said:


> Hm, according to this chart, my sister tritype would be 145. I don't know...@PixieSaysHi, are we similar to each other?


I dunno, Hatter. I have a hard time getting a read on someone online, tbh. I get more from observing a person irl and just get a sense about her. So, I'm not sure how similar we are personality wise...but I do know I like ya.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

PixieSaysHi said:


> I dunno, Hatter. I have a hard time getting a read on someone online, tbh. I get more from observing a person irl and just get a sense about her. So, I'm not sure how similar we are personality wise...but I do know I like ya.


Lol, I'm the same way; a person may very well be adapting a persona online. I guess that means we have two things in common, because I like you too!


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

Aww. So much sibling love. 



aestrivex said:


> can you provide any examples of a person of tritype X that you think stands out as looking convincingly like tritype sibling(X), e.g. on the board or in pop culture?
> 
> [your chance of doing this to my satisfaction is roughly zero, though i am genuinely open to the possibility -- the purpose of my suggestion here is to encourage you and others who chance upon this thread and bother reading it to first and foremost think about this and to apply what i think is a very suspect hypothesis rigorously and skeptically to their own experience.]


Haha. I cannot atm... but that is because I only know people from like 4 archetypes. The purpose of posting it here was to gather more information and more real life examples people might have. This thread wasn't meant to be taken as an end-all proven theory.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> Aww. So much sibling love.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I cannot atm... but that is because I only know people from like 4 archetypes. The purpose of posting it here was to gather more information and more real life examples people might have. This thread wasn't meant to be taken as an end-all proven theory.


sure, it is a speculative hypothesis. i am able to represent that. however, it does not strike me as a very good speculative hypothesis. in fact, it strikes me as an extremely bad and overmodularized speculative hypothesis with no chance of working. it is sort of analogous to the hypothesis "sometimes people are motivated by adversity; based on this theoretical principle maybe we should change our social policy to throw bricks at hobos which will immediately motivate them to get jobs and end world poverty." i see no reason why i should not heavily criticize speculative hypotheses that i see as completely untenable merely because they are speculative.

it is also true that people blindly look at a nice color-coded chart and think of it as a "proven theory" as some people in this and other threads have already done -- you are hardly at fault for this, of course, but it is true nonetheless.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey @Dralud,

I noticed you're a 258. I have a "sibling"!


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm triple assertive 738...would love to compare notes with a cousin. I took the test in posted in MBTI Enthusiast's post and it seems to point to the same tritype. I took the Enneagram card test and the results were the same as well. Hopefully a cousin Mover and Shaker will come along soon.....


----------



## Dralud (Jan 5, 2011)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> Hey @_Dralud_ ,
> 
> I noticed you're a 258. I have a "sibling"!


Uhhhhhhhhhh........................
i actualy think im a 528, from the in-depth analysis of each eneagram.
sorry...


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

Dralud said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhh........................
> i actualy think im a 528, from the in-depth analysis of each eneagram.
> sorry...


*sigh* For "archetypes" order does not matter. 258, 528, 582, 825 are all "The Strategist".


----------



## Dralud (Jan 5, 2011)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> *sigh* For "archetypes" order does not matter. 258, 528, 582, 825 are all "The Strategist".


thank you for the clarification.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

@ImminentThunder - You are also of my "sibling" tritype. I wonder if we are similar at all. :tongue:


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> @ImminentThunder - You are also of my "sibling" tritype. I wonder if we are similar at all. :tongue:


Oh yes, that's true isn't it?! Cool!

How should we start comparing personalities?  I think this is a really interesting theory.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

ImminentThunder said:


> Oh yes, that's true isn't it?! Cool!
> 
> How should we start comparing personalities?  I think this is a really interesting theory.


Sounds like a plan! And thanks!

_Note to self: INFPs are nicer than INTJs. :tongue:_


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> Sounds like a plan! And thanks!
> 
> _Note to self: INFPs are nicer than INTJs. :tongue:_


 Lol, well thank you for the kind response ^^

So we are both part of the no overexpression triad - that means we use one strategy from withdrawn, one assertive, and one compliant, right?


----------

